# Raspberry Pi 2 Model B versus basic Tablet for BitTorrent downloading



## Whistler81 (Oct 31, 2015)

Hello everyone,

I usually do all my downloading on my desktop which is thus  on 24 hrs 7 days of the week. My electricity bill is showing crazy  figures. I am thinking of shifting my downloading to a Raspberry Pi set  up. I need your help with a few things that I want to know.

So, to set up a RPi , i would need to but the following :
1. Raspberry Pi 2 Model B [STRIKE]   2900[/STRIKE] 2795
2. [STRIKE]Strontium Nitro plus 16 GB    825[/STRIKE]
3. [STRIKE]Imation WKB-752 Wireless    749[/STRIKE]
4. [STRIKE]HDMI Cable            193[/STRIKE]
5. [STRIKE]Nokia AC-11 Charger        448[/STRIKE]
[STRIKE]*Total - 5115*[/STRIKE]
6. Strontium Nitro plus 32 GB 665
*TOTAL - 3460*​
the other stuff i already have, such as screen and wireless mouse.

My first questions is will this be a better option or should i just go for a tablet that's priced below Rs. 5115 such as Datawind/Ubislate and the rest ? If you advise a tablet could you also name me one thats below the 5000/- mark.

My main target is downloading via BitTorrent at the cheapest cost.

Secondly, will i be able to connect an external hard drive (external powered) with the RPi if yes will that Nokia charger be enough ?

I feel that BitTorrent app on an android sucks and i am going to use an Ethernet cable with the RPi. Your views on this.
If you have any other related advise/comments (about pricing and where to buy from) please feel free to share.

Thank in advance.


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 31, 2015)

*www.flipkart.com/asus-rt-ac-51u/p/...o=p_16&query=asus+router&otracker=from-search

This router supports torrent protocol, if you already DO NOT have a router, then this will be the most cost efficient method
However I do not know what speeds and other issues you may face when downloading torrents via router..
*www.asus.com/Networking/RTAC51U/



Raspberry pi is a better alternative compared to tablets, it is not prone to getting absolutely demolished like  those cheaper tablets are with heavy usage, plus you can use it for other purposes like media server, XBMC for your TV (convert TV to smart TV) etc

- - - Updated - - -

EDIT:

*www.flipkart.com/asus-rt-n10u-150m...puteraccessory_router_8&ppid=RTRE94XYSHCWCMRU

an even cheaper model that SUPPOSEDLY supports torrent support but users are saying Asus removed the torrent support with recent update .. dont buy this without confirming


Similar product : *www.flipkart.com/netgear-jnr3210-n...start&as-pos=p_1_jnr3210&pid=RTRDEKJVRCDYXRST

supposedly torrent support removed in recent version


----------



## Whistler81 (Oct 31, 2015)

hey thanks for the quick reply. I check out the product, i don't understand is this router really capable of download BitTorrent stuff directly into the hard drive with out the computer powered on ? could you elaborate how this happens ?


----------



## Faun (Oct 31, 2015)

I am using Rasp Pi 2 for torrent downloads.

Using a LG mobile charger to power it up.

32GB Samsung evo memory card with Arch Linux.

Ethernet cable directly attached to ADSL router.

and a HDMI cable to my monitor.

Works pretty good. But I will add a pen drive (64GB) to expand the storage and probably use a lower GB card (2GB) for OS install.


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 31, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]watch?v=Em6Hddyytlw[/YOUTUBE]

- - - Updated - - -

Users are reporting its a bugggy feature, so it may not be as good as it sounds, you are better off with a rPI IMO


----------



## baccilus (Oct 31, 2015)

I am using Raspberry Pi 2 for downloading torrent. It is pretty easy to set it up even without a display (headless). I am using deluge daemon on it while a deluge client can be set up on any other system with display attached. It is even possible to que torrents on it from outside the home network (haven't started this yet). The Raspberry Pi2 also acts as the home file server since a 2TB HDD is attached to it.


----------



## Rajesh345 (Oct 31, 2015)

baccilus said:


> I am using Raspberry Pi 2 for downloading torrent. It is pretty easy to set it up even without a display (headless). I am using deluge daemon on it while a deluge client can be set up on any other system with display attached. It is even possible to que torrents on it from outside the home network (haven't started this yet). The Raspberry Pi2 also acts as the home file server since a 2TB HDD is attached to it.



i was using RTn13u1b v2 router for torrent download for 3 years it worked perfect now some hardware issue ( but i faced no issue for 3 years 


Now i am using Raspberry PI with transmission daemon and download is controled via webbrowser( can be desktop browser or android browser
Using 6 GB sdcard for OS 
and 32 GB pen drive for download
configured samba and i am able to access downloaded file via UNC path or android File explorer 

Since using broadband which required relogin , configured Autorelogin python script also with help of forum friend , now my PI 2 is downloading 24x7    [ISP -TPLink Router - Raspberry PI via Ethernet cable]


----------



## icebags (Oct 31, 2015)

asus router inbuilt torrent features are always buggy, unless u flash it to ddwrt or something like that, it will be hardly of any use.

and as usual, they start showing hardware issues after 3 years.


----------



## Whistler81 (Oct 31, 2015)

wow! this is great! most of my queries were answered. I am so inspired. I was wondering though you guys  @Rajesh345   @Faun  and  @baccilus  you are running some flavor of Linux right ? I wanted to run Windows 10 IoT do you think it will work or should i stick with Linux like you guys ? I really don't enjoy Linux that much.

Many of you guys suggested BitTorrent capable routers, I feel think this will not be a good option for me because the whole world is coming down on the BitTorrent community with YiFY going offline and all, this downloading routers' future is bleak, also i already have a basic Netgear N150 router with will become useless if i go for a new one and secondly i think ill have better success with a RPi. I can show it off as well. How many people have RPis ? Thanks guys thanks @*Nerevarine* for the video, its all clear now, thanks a million guys. Love TDF.


----------



## Faun (Oct 31, 2015)

Whistler81 said:


> wow! this is great! most of my queries were answered. I was wondering though both of you [MENTION=20614]Faun[/MENTION] and [MENTION=11731]baccilus[/MENTION] you are running some flavor of Linux right ? I wanted to run Windows 10 IoT do you think its possible or should i stick with Linux like you guys ? I really dont enjoy Linux that much.



Running Archlinux for Rasp Pi 2. I don't see the advantage of using Win 10 IoT. For my requirement Linux is pretty good. I dont want to install full working GUI in rasp pi. Got tutorials for everything I needed. 

You will need Win 10 IoT for ARM processors.

Followed this guide to setup micro sd card
Raspberry Pi 2 | Arch Linux ARM

Used a virtual machine (running linux mint in Virtual Box) to setup the card as my primary OS is windows. Just follow above link instruction after your SD card is detected in Virtual Machine OS.

Then put the card in Rasp Pi 2. It booted with the ArchLinux. (default username and password is "root")

Ran update of packages in the root shell.

Installed transmission-cli using pacman package manager.

Can access it from web browser (can add torrent from browser too). Pretty neat.
*i.imgur.com/Jf3vRBb.png

Installed and configured Samba today. Can access the shares in windows explorer now. Pretty cool.
*i.imgur.com/eIUgCkK.png

Next step is to setup ssh access tomorrow.


----------



## baccilus (Oct 31, 2015)

Whistler81 said:


> wow! this is great! most of my queries were answered. I am so inspired. I was wondering though you guys  @Rajesh345   @Faun  and  @baccilus  you are running some flavor of Linux right ? I wanted to run Windows 10 IoT do you think it will work or should i stick with Linux like you guys ? I really don't enjoy Linux that much.
> 
> Many of you guys suggested BitTorrent capable routers, I feel think this will not be a good option for me because the whole world is coming down on the BitTorrent community with YiFY going offline and all, this downloading routers' future is bleak, also i already have a basic Netgear N150 router with will become useless if i go for a new one and secondly i think ill have better success with a RPi. I can show it off as well. How many people have RPis ? Thanks guys thanks @*Nerevarine* for the video, its all clear now, thanks a million guys. Love TDF.


I suggest you stick with Raspbian. It is pretty simple and efficient on Raspberry Pi. And you should put in the effort and actuallu use Linux. There is no point in wasting your time over a low powered torrent box if you want to install Windows on it. That would be like a bucket with a whole.


----------



## Whistler81 (Oct 31, 2015)

I was thinking since i was a beginner i would be better using familiar Windows. i am however having to use Linux at my college so i am _in the process of_ adaption. I would like a GUI though. [MENTION=20614]Faun[/MENTION] thanks for that tutorial i was meaning to ask how to install the OS. Thanks a lot.

One important thing is i am very picky so i have been researching memory cards. I found there are class 1 - 10 and then there are some USH1/3 cards as well. Which do i go for ? UHS cards seems to be the fastest but its says on the Sandisk site that it only works on UHS capable devices. Will it work on a RPi ? I tweeted to [MENTION=1256]ras[/MENTION]pberry_Pi there is no reply yet. What card should i go for ?


----------



## Faun (Oct 31, 2015)

Whistler81 said:


> I was thinking since i was a beginner i would be better using familiar Windows. i am however having to use Linux at my college so i am _in the process of_ adaption. I would like a GUI though. [MENTION=20614]Faun[/MENTION] thanks for that tutorial i was meaning to ask how to install the OS. Thanks a lot.
> 
> One important thing is i am very picky so i have been researching memory cards. I found there are class 1 - 10 and then there are some USH1/3 cards as well. Which do i go for ? UHS cards seems to be the fastest but its says on the Sandisk site that it only works on UHS capable devices. Will it work on a RPi ? I tweeted to [MENTION=1256]ras[/MENTION]pberry_Pi there is no reply yet. What card should i go for ?



Linux is something that will make things easier for you in the longer run. We are more comfortable with stuff we know, learning new things cause a natural resistant and reluctance from within. Overcome that and accept the challenge. It will add to your resume too. 

You can install the GUI but that's an overkill when you will be using pi as headless downloader. 

I am using this card. Go for class 10. UHS-1 is almost common now and there is not much price differential. 
Amazon.in: Buy Samsung Evo+ 32GB Class 10 micro SDHC Card Upto 80 Mbps speed (With adapter) Online at Low Prices in India | Samsung Reviews & Ratings

Here is a comprehensive list of compatible cards
RPi SD cards - eLinux.org


----------



## baiju (Oct 31, 2015)

I'm also using raspberry to download torrents. Deluge and Transmission clients are used in Raspbian OS. Installation is very easy. You don't need display, keyboard or mouse. All you need is the pi board, a 2A usb charger with micro usb cable and 8GB microsd card to install OS. You will also need a powered usb hub if you want to use external hdd.


----------



## Vyom (Oct 31, 2015)

Raspberry Pi 2 all the way for running torrents all day. RP2 have an added advantage of running like a desktop or multimedia device. It's a full fledged PC (although a low end). But I guess Whistler81, you are confusing Windows IoT with actual windows. Windows IoT doesn't provide any kind of GUI at all, except a screen indicating that it's running. So currently you only have to work on Linux. And its not as scary as you think. The RP2 comes with a 8 GB Class 10 card (it came with mine, I bought from Amazon). This SD card contains the Noobs OS, which contains the Raspbian OS, a distro, I think its sufficient for your torrent needs.

Trying out new OS on RP2 is as easy as downloading an image file of the OS, using a small windows utility called, "Win 32 Disk Imager" to write the OS in SD Card, and then booting RP2 with the SD card. I don't think you really need a SD card beyond class 10 card. Your write speed would depend on the maximum bandwidth you will get from your ISP. And fastest speeds which bus on RP2 allows is about 20 MBps.

Btw, this page lists the speed benchmark done on various SD cards on various OS on RP and RP2. As it turns out SanDisk Extreme 16GB UHS-I/U3 seems to be fastest one. But again you probably don't need that.


----------



## Whistler81 (Oct 31, 2015)

@Vyom  thanks. I ordered the RPi2 via Amazon @ 2795 and a Strontium Nitro 64GB 85MBps UHS-1 CLass 10 MicroSD card @ 1289/-

To be frank my heart started pounding when i read _Windows IoT doesn't provide any kind of GUI at all, except a screen indicating that it's running._ I was hoping to install Windows 10 IoT and then run the BitTorrent client for windows. That dream is shattered now. I guess i have to really research this more thoroughly before the order arrives and be ready. Will have to rely heavily on  @Faun s tutorials.

I have already downloaded the NOOBs package and gone through the instructions. I'll stick to Raspbian for now then may be move on to Archlinux if i need more functionality.


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 31, 2015)

Windows 10 IoTis a joke, it accomplishes things that has been done by linux distros since 5+ years..
everyone thought we'll be able to run a full fledged ARM version of windows on Pi, how wrong we all were


----------



## baiju (Nov 1, 2015)

64GB card is an overkill for Pi unless you want to download torrents to it. Even a 4GB card is enough to install the OS. I'm using class 4 8gb sd card. Pi boots in around 30 seconds. No need to go for expensive sd cards.


----------



## Vyom (Nov 1, 2015)

^^ um, you definitely skipped the whole torrenting need in the title of this thread, didn't you?


----------



## Whistler81 (Nov 1, 2015)

I opted for the 64 GB one because price was within my budget and i read somewhere the OS will get updates from time to time and i figured that will require space.  Actually when i ordered for the card i was considering Windows 10 IoT(with a GUI desktop and ****) i thought i'll run a download manager as well (IDM kind) so i ordered a big card.  feel stupid now.


----------



## baiju (Nov 1, 2015)

Downloading torrents to sd card is going to make problems in the long run. I experienced data corruption and had to reinstall the OS.


----------



## Whistler81 (Nov 1, 2015)

No i am not going to download into the SD. SD card is for the OS and other programs. I will be using an external powered 2TB hard drive for storing the downloads. I had to cancel the the 64 GB card and opt for a 32Gb one instead as the 64 Gb card did not come with a card adapter which is required. *I was wondering could i not use a SD card directly* so as to do away with the adapter. I am only going to use this SD card with the Pi.


----------



## Faun (Nov 1, 2015)

Whistler81 said:


> No i am not going to download into the SD. SD card is for the OS and other programs. I will be using an external powered 2TB hard drive for storing the downloads. I had to cancel the the 64 GB card and opt for a 32Gb one instead as the 64 Gb card did not come with a card adapter which is required. *I was wondering could i not use a SD card directly* so as to do away with the adapter. I am only going to use this SD card with the Pi.



Pi 2 - you can use micro sd card
Pi - with adapter

I think you ordered Pi 2.


----------



## Whistler81 (Nov 1, 2015)

I ordered the PI 2 Model B will i need an adapter to fit the card in ? because the 64GB one does not come with one and i just cancelled that order.

- - - Updated - - -

I was looking at one one video on Youtube they used an adapter to fit the card in.

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=vw2nTpLFof8

I have ordered Raspberry PI 2 Model B 1GB

- - - Updated - - -

The MicroSD crad that i had initially order was Strontium Nitro 64GB 85MB/s UHS-1 Class 10. will this work with the Raspberry Pi 2 with out the adapter ?


----------



## Faun (Nov 1, 2015)

You dont need adapter. Check the second product pic, you will see micro sd card slot on right side middle.

Amazon.in: Buy Raspberry Pi 2 - MODB - 1GB - Quad core Online at Low Prices in India | Raspberry Pi Reviews & Ratings

However, you may get a micro sd card with your pi 2 bundled with your purchase. It would have OS preinstalled.


----------



## ZTR (Nov 1, 2015)

RPi from Model B+ come with micro SD slot


----------



## Vyom (Nov 1, 2015)

Whistler81: Looks like you didn't do any research before going on shopping spree...


----------



## kumarmohit (Nov 1, 2015)

Just 1 simple query to OP:

Do you access net on Wifi? Why did you not get a cheap Android One phone load a mem card and install Flud Vuze or any other torrent app on it? Same price, and a lot less headache! Obviously not for you if you use ethernet cables though!


----------



## iSLaND (Nov 2, 2015)

I use RPi2 as headless torrent download box and quite satisfied with it as it works flawlessly and i can control from laptop and android mobile as well.

Setup : Rpi 2 - Sandisk 16GB Class 4 Micro SD - Connected to TP LINK WR841N by ethernet cable.
Software: Pi: Raspbian (latest) - Transmission-Daemon Laptop: Putty (CLI access) - Win SCP (file transfer over wifi)
Android: Juice SSH (CLI access) and ES File explorer (file access via SFTP) - Chrome (both in Lap/Phone) for Transmission webUI


----------



## androidfreak (Nov 2, 2015)

I use almost the same setup but the board I use is different. It's called  Banana Pro  and it has some advantages over the rPi. An inbuilt Wifi module, a SATA port, gigabit ethernet port etc. The development is not as strong and active as rPi but it works for my setup. I run raspbian on it too with Transmission daemon for torrenting and samba.

For controlling from PC I use Kitty and VNC.

For controlling from Android, JuiceSSH and Gear Shift.


----------



## arijitsinha (Nov 2, 2015)

A little offtopic and a noob question, I have not used rasp pi. What happens if power cuts? does rasp pi start on its own and resume downloading once power backs? Consider my router doesnot have power backup either.


----------



## Faun (Nov 2, 2015)

arijitsinha said:


> A little offtopic and a noob question, I have not used rasp pi. What happens if power cuts? does rasp pi start on its own and resume downloading once power backs? Consider my router doesnot have power backup either.



It will restart. I have setup autologin (without username password) and startup programs (torrent downloader) to run on login..

Better to use a UPS.


----------



## Whistler81 (Nov 2, 2015)

kumarmohit said:


> Just 1 simple query to OP:
> 
> Do you access net on Wifi? Why did you not get a cheap Android One phone load a mem card and install Flud Vuze or any other torrent app on it? Same price, and a lot less headache! Obviously not for you if you use ethernet cables though!



I have tried downloading on a phone, I currently have 284(downloading + seeding) torrents in my PC BitTorrent list now. The reason behind opting for a RPi is, every time a download completes, i have to move it to a hard drive, that becomes a headache. I have noticed data leaking and a lot of other problems with using a phone, not to mention the adds. Speeds almost never hit peeks.
 I am going to plug a 2TB external to the pie and once a load is complete use RoboCopy to move the stuff to my PC for viewing. I am going to use ethernet with the RPi which is taking way too long to come. 

- - - Updated - - -



Vyom said:


> Whistler81: Looks like you didn't do any research before going on shopping spree...



Actually i was doing way too much research and when i finally got to placing the order it was four in the morning and my eyes shutting down. Thankfully its all handled now. Amazon did not frown much.


----------



## Faun (Nov 2, 2015)

Whistler81 said:


> I am going to plug a 2TB external to the pie and once a load is complete use RoboCopy to move the stuff to my PC for viewing. I am going to use ethernet with the RPi which is taking way too long to come.



Make sure that you power you 2TB external drive separately. Pi cannot power external hard drives.

If it's a portable drive like passport ultra then get a powered USB hub.


----------



## Whistler81 (Nov 2, 2015)

androidfreak said:


> I use almost the same setup but the board I use is different. It's called  Banana Pro  and it has some advantages over the rPi. An inbuilt Wifi module, a SATA port, gigabit ethernet port etc. The development is not as strong and active as rPi but it works for my setup. I run raspbian on it too with Transmission daemon for torrenting and samba.
> 
> For controlling from PC I use Kitty and VNC.
> 
> For controlling from Android, JuiceSSH and Gear Shift.



Banana Pro looks like an awesome product but the price is way too out of my budget. Its priced over 10,000/- on amazon right now.

- - - Updated - - -



arijitsinha said:


> A little offtopic and a noob question, I have not used rasp pi. What happens if power cuts? does rasp pi start on its own and resume downloading once power backs? Consider my router doesnot have power backup either.



Power is a major concern for me to right now in Bangalore there are power cuts four times a day. I got to college with my PC running come back and find its switched off. Sit down to play CS:GO, power out, come back and i find i am on a seven day ban for abandoning the match. Its pretty ****ed up. This is another reason i am switching to the RPi. I will plug it to a UPS which i think will be able to hold for one hour or so. Fortunately my internet works through powercuts so downloads will not be affected.

- - - Updated - - -
 [MENTION=20614]Faun[/MENTION] ya my 2TB is externally powered. Regretted it when i bought it. Its coming to use now.


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 2, 2015)

If power is a concern, get a powerbank that can power both the HDD and the raspberry Pi..
I think it should work, I am not sure myself


----------



## arijitsinha (Nov 2, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> If power is a concern, get a powerbank that can power both the HDD and the raspberry Pi..
> I think it should work, I am not sure myself



Can you link any where i can buy  these kind of powerbank?


----------



## androidfreak (Nov 2, 2015)

Whistler81 said:


> Banana Pro looks like an awesome product but the price is way too out of my budget. Its priced over 10,000/- on amazon right now.


10k? That's too high. I bought the whole kit (board+case+SATA cable) for around ₹3,600 from ebay few months back.


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 2, 2015)

arijitsinha said:


> Can you link any where i can buy  these kind of powerbank?



*www.youtube.com/watch?v=6nh11axTXQo

- - - Updated - - -

I dont think You can charge and discharge the Power Bank at the same time, for any powerbank whatsoever.. so its pointless really

Here's an official link *www.modmypi.com/raspberry-pi/accessories/power-supplies/power-bank-8000mah-5v-2a-usb-portable-power-supply-


----------



## xtr3m3 (Nov 4, 2015)

hey guys can evdo be connected on RASPBERRY PI 2 BMOD ??????????????????

Any 1 knows?

Please help!!


----------



## Faun (Nov 4, 2015)

xtr3m3 said:


> hey guys can evdo be connected on RASPBERRY PI 2 BMOD ??????????????????
> 
> Any 1 knows?
> 
> Please help!!



Check this 

BSNL EVDO in Linux ? The Easy Way


----------



## Whistler81 (Nov 5, 2015)

OK. Finally. I got my RPi and used NOOBS to install Raspbian. Its kind  of what i wanted. Correcting the over scans were a pain and I kind of  stopped getting any display after I tried to change the resolution to  1920x1080 full HD. So stuck here. MicroSD card doesn't show that  partition on Windows so cant edit the config.txt. Will need a workaround  for this from you. So basically after the OS has been downloaded and  installed the NOOBS partition is just useless right ? I read somewhere  if I just download the RaspbianOS I can to burn the image file into the  MicroSD card then boot from it. Will this work to run the OS ?


----------



## topgear (Nov 5, 2015)

Here's what I did : Downloaded Raspbian Jessy and win32 disk imager .. Wrote the image of raspbian jessy to sd card using win32 disk imager which created a linux [ ext4 ] partition and a fat32 partition on which config.txt is located. Jessy booted just fine without any sort of config changes and booted directly into desktop without any issue.


----------



## iSLaND (Nov 5, 2015)

Whistler81 said:


> OK. Finally. I got my RPi and used NOOBS to install Raspbian. Its kind  of what i wanted. Correcting the over scans were a pain and I kind of  stopped getting any display after I tried to change the resolution to  1920x1080 full HD. So stuck here. MicroSD card doesn't show that  partition on Windows so cant edit the config.txt. Will need a workaround  for this from you. So basically after the OS has been downloaded and  installed the NOOBS partition is just useless right ? I read somewhere  if I just download the RaspbianOS I can to burn the image file into the  MicroSD card then boot from it. Will this work to run the OS ?


Connect via Putty over ssh and edit config


----------



## Whistler81 (Nov 5, 2015)

Hey guys. I tired all settings, changing the values of *hdmi_group* and *hdmi_mode* also *config_hdmi_boost* but could not get a acceptable 1920x1080 resolution. I was getting a lot of running lines across the screen total discoloration, i think you call it interference, (I used  *PUTTY* it was very easy editing the *config* file.) but everything is all  gigantic on screen. Now the next thing is to download *Transmission* and  start with the downloading. I was wondering before i start, i would love to work on 1920x1080 resolution so will Ubuntu MATE be able to improve this for me ? I would like to know if anyone has any experience with this ? and how do i install this on the RPi. I have *Win32 Disk Imager.

*Yesterday i had actually downloaded the NOOBS Lite package and tried to push Raspbian Jessie (the entire zip file) into the OS folder it did not detect and started downloading *Raspbian* from the internet. I tried to unzip the file and got a 4.2GB ISO that did not fit into the MicroSD card due to file system restrictions. Do you think if i unpack the ISO and push the files inside into the _os_ folder it will work as in load the OS ? Can i do the same with this *Ubuntu MATE* mate ? *thanks!!*

- - - Updated - - -

Also I am at this page. which one should i get ? | Debian Deluge


----------



## Vyom (Nov 5, 2015)

You don't install anything in Raspberry Pi, you just flash the image in your Micro SD card using the tool Win32 Disk Imager. 
Follow this guide to do that: *www.raspberrypi.org/documentation/installation/installing-images/windows.md

Writing OS images on Micro SD card using Win32 Disk Imager is one of the easiest and fastest thing ever.


----------



## Whistler81 (Nov 7, 2015)

[MENTION=77264]Vyom[/MENTION] flashed the MicroSD with ubuntuMate today. All my dreams are coming true. I am getting 1920x1080 resolution now. Transmission is bundled. I would suggest any newbies reading this to install ubuntuMate. I think its better than Raspbian. (Raspbian was very unkind to me). Thanks everyone. Thanks a lot.


----------



## Vyom (Nov 7, 2015)

Ubuntu Mate is good. Though I am not able to play YouTube videos on it on hd smoothly in full screen mode. Guessing YouTube playback in browser is a really intensive task for RP2. But RP2 was never meant for only this purpose.

Good to know Ubuntu Mate seems to be serving your purpose.


----------



## Whistler81 (Nov 8, 2015)

Torrents are not moving in Transmission or Deluge. I tried downloading Ubuntu using the official torrent. Downloads are not starting at all. I don't know what is going on. I tried to check for open ports Transmission says ports are OK but Deluge sends the torrents into the Error category.


----------



## Faun (Nov 8, 2015)

What error do you notice ? Post details. Could be folder permission issue.


----------



## iSLaND (Nov 8, 2015)

I successfully installed jdownloader and now downloading from non torrent sources too.


----------



## topgear (Nov 8, 2015)

Whistler81 said:


> Torrents are not moving in Transmission or Deluge. I tried downloading Ubuntu using the official torrent. Downloads are not starting at all. I don't know what is going on. I tried to check for open ports Transmission says ports are OK but Deluge sends the torrents into the Error category.



Your ISP ?


----------



## Whistler81 (Nov 8, 2015)

I am using the external 2TB Hard drive for my downloads. I had removed Deluge because it was refusing to start.

- - - Updated - - -

My ISP is actually Metronet. I am able to download stuff via BitTorrent on windows. apt-get jdownloader now. lets see if this works.

- - - Updated - - -

How do i check if this is a read/write permission issue ?


----------



## topgear (Nov 8, 2015)

disconnect external hdd. Use internal microsd card as storage location in deluge while adding a torrent and check if can you download into the microsd card . Also make sure you can browse sites in raspbian using raspbians default browser.


----------



## Whistler81 (Nov 8, 2015)

Transmission Message Log

Sun Nov  8 15:59:45 2015                 Transmission 2.84 (14307) started
Sun Nov  8 15:59:45 2015             RPC Server    Adding address to whitelist: 127.0.0.1
Sun Nov  8 15:59:45 2015    error    UDP    Failed to set receive buffer: requested 4194304, got 327680
Sun Nov  8 15:59:45 2015             UDP    Please add the line "net.core.rmem_max = 4194304" to /etc/sysctl.conf
Sun Nov  8 15:59:45 2015    error    UDP    Failed to set send buffer: requested 1048576, got 327680
Sun Nov  8 15:59:45 2015             UDP    Please add the line "net.core.wmem_max = 1048576" to /etc/sysctl.conf
Sun Nov  8 15:59:45 2015             DHT    Generating new id
Sun Nov  8 15:59:45 2015             Port Forwarding (NAT-PMP)    initnatpmp succeeded (0)
Sun Nov  8 15:59:45 2015             Port Forwarding (NAT-PMP)    sendpublicaddressrequest succeeded (2)
Sun Nov  8 15:59:45 2015             Port Forwarding    State changed from "Not forwarded" to "Starting"
Sun Nov  8 15:59:45 2015                 Loaded 1 torrents
Sun Nov  8 15:59:52 2015             ubuntu-15.10-desktop-amd64.iso    Could not connect to tracker
Sun Nov  8 15:59:52 2015             ubuntu-15.10-desktop-amd64.iso    Retrying announce in 20 seconds.
Sun Nov  8 15:59:53 2015             Port Forwarding    State changed from "Starting" to "???"
Sun Nov  8 16:00:12 2015             ubuntu-15.10-desktop-amd64.iso    Could not connect to tracker
Sun Nov  8 16:01:30 2015             ubuntu-15.10-desktop-amd64.iso    Scrape error: Could not connect to tracker

I tried selecting desktop as the download folder. result is still the same.

- - - Updated - - -

Deluge had stopped working so i removed it with --purge now it wont install again.


----------



## Whistler81 (Nov 10, 2015)

this is becoming a problem. Should i flash the SD Card again and start things fresh ?

- - - Updated - - -

OK solved my own problem. Flashed the SD Card again with ubuntuMATE. After that installed Deluge with sudo apt-get install deluge. Started Deluge with sudo from Terminal. Everything works like a charm now. Thanks guys. Could you tell me how do i set Deluge to always start with root privileges ?


----------



## Faun (Nov 10, 2015)

Whistler81 said:


> this is becoming a problem. Should i flash the SD Card again and start things fresh ?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> OK solved my own problem. Flashed the SD Card again with ubuntuMATE. After that installed Deluge with sudo apt-get install deluge. Started Deluge with sudo from Terminal. Everything works like a charm now. Thanks guys. Could you tell me how do i set Deluge to always start with root privileges ?



just give the access to the folder with current username. The folder where deluge writes the data.


----------



## Whistler81 (Nov 21, 2015)

I am facing this issue. My external hard Drive  is showing up with two names. The 2nd one has a 1 in the end and is highlighted green, so are the other files inside the folders. Some have a * after the extension.

s13rw81@MyRaspberryPi:~$ cd /media
s13rw81@MyRaspberryPi:/media$ cd /s13rw81
s13rw81@MyRaspberryPi:/media$ cd s13rw81
s13rw81@MyRaspberryPi:/media/s13rw81$ ls

8EE250E3E250D0D7  8EE250E3E250D0D71                                   <--- same hard drive with two names , one with an added 1 in the end

s13rw81@MyRaspberryPi:/media/s13rw81$ ls 8EE250E3E250D0D7

Completed  Ongoing  torrents                                                                        contents of folder 8EE250E3E250D0D7

s13rw81@MyRaspberryPi:/media/s13rw81$ cd ..
s13rw81@MyRaspberryPi:/media$ cd s13rw81
s13rw81@MyRaspberryPi:/media/s13rw81$ ls
8EE250E3E250D0D7  8EE250E3E250D0D71
s13rw81@MyRaspberryPi:/media/s13rw81$ cd 8EE250E3E250D0D71
s13rw81@MyRaspberryPi:/media/s13rw81/8EE250E3E250D0D71$ ls

Completed          Magnet_URIs.txt  $RECYCLE.BIN               torrents            contents of folder 8EE250E3E250D0D71
Download_List.txt  Ongoing          SeagateExpansion.ico
DSC02261.JPG       Photo0107.jpg    System Volume Information

Could you tell me what this is and how can i merge them so that deluge downloads to 8EE250E3E250D0D7 and give additional info if possible.


----------



## dissel (Nov 25, 2015)

Well.......Any Solution for the above issue ? (eagerly following this thread) 

Correct me If I'm wrong ....but looks like RPI is not good for torrent Downloading....Right ?

Some other forum experts are suggesting against it if the Torrent Downloading is the Primary Requirement to getting RPI...and it looks like true to me now....Unless the guy is Power User in Linux / Unix Command and Shell Program.


----------



## baccilus (Nov 25, 2015)

dissel said:


> Well.......Any Solution for the above issue ? (eagerly following this thread)
> 
> Correct me If I'm wrong ....but looks like RPI is not good for torrent Downloading....Right ?
> 
> Some other forum experts are suggesting against it if the Torrent Downloading is the Primary Requirement to getting RPI...and it looks like true to me now....Unless the guy is Power User in Linux / Unix Command and Shell Program.


Well I beleive you will face a learning curve even with a router. Better to learn.


----------



## Rajesh345 (Nov 25, 2015)

i am facing no issue , i use pi only for torrent and pyload (http/ftp down loader)    

message me when u r online


----------

